# OZ Futura torque specs



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm almost done refinishing my oz futuras and was wondering what the torque spec for the bolts are. I think I remember hearing 18lbs but not sure. Also I replaced the stock bolts with rs bolts so I'm not sure if that makes a difference in torquing them down.


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

well, i did 20ft/lbs. just fyi. i forgot where I got that spec from, but thats on regular OZ bolts reused.


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, so 20ft/lbs +/- is a safe place to be. Thanks.


----------

